# Do you wear waders?



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't know how to make a poll but I wanted to find out how many people wear waders while wadefishing. I know right now and during the winter everyone is in waders. What about in July and August when its sweltering hot?


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

TeamJefe said:


> I don't know how to make a poll but I wanted to find out how many people wear waders while wadefishing. I know right now and during the winter everyone is in waders. What about in July and August when its sweltering hot?


 Come summer time I hang-up the waders and wear the Columbia or Magallian brand PFG pants. They are SUPER thin and light but enough to keep jellies off the skin, tuck them down into the ray gaurds and I'm all set.... Plus they dry really quick


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

jtbailey said:


> Come summer time I hang-up the waders and wear the Columbia or Magallian brand PFG pants. They are SUPER thin and light but enough to keep jellies off the skin, tuck them down into the ray gaurds and I'm all set.... Plus they dry really quick


X2 although I don't wade that much this what I do. I actually keep a pair stowed in my boat just in case. I've done the getting hit by jellies with shorts and no shirt. Didn't make for the most comfortable wade.


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

I do the same but vibrio has me concerned.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It never gets sweltering hot on the water, the fish would die.


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

I usually just wear the columbia type pants in the summer but have been thinking more and more about wearing waders year round to protect from vibrio.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Academy sells a thin pair of waders that keep you comfy and safe and dont have to worry about tearing at the slittiest graze thats what i use for wade fishing just so many things out their i like knowing i have that little bit of protection


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I hate wearing waders but if its cold you just about have to. Did the first wet wade Friday and after initial shock it was alright but the wind was kickin ....BAD...so we got out.

Temps really aren't warm enough just yet. You speak with a tad bit of suprano for about 20 minutes until everyone resumes normal size....


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

jtbailey said:


> Come summer time I hang-up the waders and wear the Columbia or Magallian brand PFG pants. They are SUPER thin and light but enough to keep jellies off the skin, tuck them down into the ray gaurds and I'm all set.... Plus they dry really quick


Exactly. Couldn't have said it any better! I get Magellans, cause they're cheaper. In the surf or the bay, they keep the jellyfish off you pretty well.


----------

